

A Google A Day - zacharytamas
http://agoogleaday.com/

======
cskau
When I tried to connect it to my G+ account, I found the app apparently owned
by some random [name][birthyear]@gmail.com account which I honestly find a bit
suspicious..

And while it seems like a credible product with plenty of Google-like
branding, I can't seem to find anywhere it actually states explicitly that
it's in fact a Google product. Am I missing something?

